# Best Decent Inkjet Printer and paper



## Rafael7x7 (Mar 29, 2016)

Good Day, I'm new to the Heat Press world and I'm seeking for guidance and information. I have adobe Photo Shop and Adobe illustrator. I also have a Gecko T-Shirt Sublimation 15 x 15-Inch. So far that is my little set up. I printed my first two shirts yesterday and i was very happy with the outcome. I do believe that there is always room for improvement. 

My question # 1 is what is the best inkjet printer to use? Good quality, reliable, And best for my money?

My question # 2 What is the most convenient heat transfer paper? Any tips? Dark fabric or light color fabric. 

My question # 3 What dealers do you guys use to get your shirts? Why? What do you love about them? Not trying to argue but wanting to know why they have your heart.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## imagesinthewind (Mar 12, 2013)

Youre going to get a bunch of different answers, but I'll give you mine.

For inkjet, I use two different HP printers, one is a Photosmart 8400 series and the other is an HP 7600 series. The 7600 is a 13x19 printer and use it mostly for large format. I like the photosmart for smaller.

Paper will depend on your project. I am a lover of the old blue grid for its thinness. Made for increadibly soft hand and nce drap even on 11 by 17 prints. I miss it terribly. The closest I've found to it's equal is EasyJet. I've tried Jet Dark, 3G Jet Opaque (which I kinda HATE it's so thick) and each paper gives you different results. I use inkjet and paper for darks only.
I've not tried using a mask with the other papers, so that should be interesting on an upcoming custom project.

For light shirts, I use Image Clip for Light and my HP cp1525 laser printer (never had any problems at all with the paper and that printer together). I don't use inkjet and transfer for light shirts. Image Clip and laser are better for my applications on light fabric.

Try the sample packs from every company that has them. Find an image that has bright colors and crisp lines and print on every kind of paper and use a 3XL shirt to press each paper on the same shirt. Test the ink, the color, the thickness, of each paper. Use a mask on each one to see if the ink transfers to the mask or the mask lifts ink completely off the transfer. Test like mad, in other words. Some papers will work better for different projects that others. 

Good luck!
Ginny
imagesinthewind studios
Denver-ish CO


----------



## ChgoGrnEyz (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you for your insight on the HP1525! I was scared to use mine because of the bad rep that HP laserjet printers get from different dealers AND in this forum...but now I'm going to give it a shot. I'm a newbie and still haven't gotten started. My old Epson R1800 doesn't want to print the complicated graphics that I'm trying to use, but the HP will print them like a pro. What printer settings do yo use? I was thinking of getting a OKI of some sort, but I really wasn't trying to spend money on another printer.


----------



## AnS Printing (Mar 30, 2016)

So we used a Epson 7610 and k was absolutely happy with the results I had using JPSS with it.


----------

